# Char Array



## Windows10 (4. Mrz 2016)

Wie kann man die Buchstaben (siehe Bild)(ohne Tabelle) in ein char Array schreiben? Ohne Schleife könnte ich es!!

Beispiel:

```
polybiusmatrix[0][0]='A';
polybiusmatrix[0][1]='B';
...
```

Sollte aber mit Schleife gemacht werden!!


----------



## Xyz1 (4. Mrz 2016)

Und welchen Buchstaben möchtest du bei polybiusmatrix[1][3]=?; eintragen?
So eine Matrix hat gewiss Vorteile. Aber welche?


----------



## kneitzel (4. Mrz 2016)

Also Du könntest die Zeichen über eine Schleife eintragen. Dazu musst Du einfach mit einem Char 'A' anfangen und ihn dann um 1 erhöhen (Also umwandeln in int, dann +1 und zurück zu einem char).
Und so trägst Du die alle nach und nach ein. Musst nur noch prüfen, ob Du gerade bei j bist - den lässt Du dann aus.


----------



## Windows10 (4. Mrz 2016)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also Du könntest die Zeichen über eine Schleife eintragen. Dazu musst Du einfach mit einem Char 'A' anfangen und ihn dann um 1 erhöhen (Also umwandeln in int, dann +1 und zurück zu einem char).
> Und so trägst Du die alle nach und nach ein. Musst nur noch prüfen, ob Du gerade bei j bist - den lässt Du dann aus.


Wie geht das Umwandeln zu einem Int bzw. zu einem Char?


----------



## kneitzel (4. Mrz 2016)

```
char ch = 'A';
int i = (int)ch;
i++;
ch = (char)i;
```

Nur um ein triviales Beispiel aufzuzeigen - schau es dir im Debugger an oder bau einige System.out.println ein.


----------



## InfectedBytes (4. Mrz 2016)

kleine randbemerkung, du musst den char nicht erst in einen int casten:

```
char ch = 'A';
ch++; // jetzt ist ch == 'B'
ch++; // jetzt ist ch == 'C'
//...
```


----------

